# Why won't my flower stem hold the flower?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a Paph In-Charm White x niveium that bloomed fine last year. This year the flower looks good but the flower stem doesn't seem to be strong enough to hold up the flower. The other day while in the greenhouse I noticed this flower on a long stem but the flower was down near the pot. I initially thought that the stem had just grown that way and was stiff. Thinking maybe another plant stopped the spike from growing straight. Wrong! The stem just isn't strong enough to hold up the moderate size flower. Shall we say it's flaccid. Any ideas?


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

Water the plant with Viagra?


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 14, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Water the plant with Viagra?


:rollhappy:


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 14, 2010)

Hard to say. Is the stem longer than last year? Did the stem grow exceptionally fast this year and bolt? Warmer temps also influence stem strength, at least in Oncidiinae and Catts. I use silicon during the growing season to try and produce plants that are less susceptible to heat.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 14, 2010)

Genetics?
Environment?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2010)

weak root system?


----------



## Ernie (Nov 14, 2010)

All of the above. This cross can have very strong stems in my experience. If the plant has healthy roots, providing enough water during spike development can make a difference especially if it is warmer (fast grwoing tissue needs plenty of hydration). Si is certainly supposed to thicken up cell walls which can help firm up a stem. Also, a little bit of a breeze can encourage a strong stem too. As for the Viagra, well, haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 15, 2010)

And if all else fails, feed it a stake!


----------



## Lance Birk (Nov 15, 2010)

Needs more light.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 15, 2010)

Lance Birk said:


> Needs more light.



Yep. But I didn't mention this because last time I as in Bob's gh, it was very bright- light wasn't a prob at all. But that visit was in mid-summer now that I think of it.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 15, 2010)

There is plenty of light in my greenhouse. Sometimes, I wonder if it's too much. Using 50% shade cloth. Also for half of the year, there is a large maple tree shading most of the greenhouse for part of the day. Then it loses it's leaves in the winter when we have all those dreary days. I haven't unpotted it yet, but will after the flowers stops blooming. I've never had this happen before. A few of the complex and a few others are starting to bloom, all with nice sturdy stems. Plus, there are a few more in bud with strong stems. I figure if the stem can hold up some of those hugh complex blooms it can't be something too drasticly wrong.


----------



## Lance Birk (Nov 15, 2010)

"Using 50% shade cloth. Also for half of the year, there is a large maple tree shading most of the greenhouse for part of the day."

.....More Light.

(Don't forget, you live WAY N. of the equator!)


----------

